# What to use to clean wood clad wheels



## brownster69 (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anybody know what to use to clean original wood clad wheels.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 18, 2011)

I assume you mean the wood part and that they are not painted..

The finish on the wood is most likely shellac, the solvent for shellac is denatured alcohol. Try a small area first. Shellac is easily removed and more can be applied if needed.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 18, 2011)

There are "wood" wheels and there are "clad" wheels which are metal clad over wood, usually hickory, (I think,) anyway, carefully use steel wool xxxxfine, some solvent and go easy, then clear coat to preserve if you wish. "Clad" refers to metal clad.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 19, 2011)

There are wood clad metal rims too.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 19, 2011)

Can you point us to some?  That would be a new one to me.


----------



## kunzog (Sep 19, 2011)

That is news to me aso. Iver Johnson did paint their steel wheels to look like wood. Maybe that is what he means?


----------



## JOEL (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any pictures, but I have seen several examples of a metal lined wood rim.


----------



## brownster69 (Sep 20, 2011)

*I figured it out myself*

Mine are wood off a 1912 columbia so i took a chance and cleaned them with murphy's wood oil soap and they turned out incredible and look brand new so hope it can help somebody else out in the future.....brownster


----------



## pelletman (Sep 20, 2011)

I have seen metal liners in wood rims, but I thought we were talking metal clad?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2011)

I would write a word if whomever would exlpain what wood wheels these would-be wood wheel writers were wondering about....whose on first?


----------



## chitown (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't know which wood cleaner would be best for those wood clad rims... maybe a wood chuck would know...


----------

